# Remove Cinemax penny Offer



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

How do we remove the cinemax for a penny offer if its expiring soon? Can we do it online? If so please tell me the process.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I did it by calling, I wanted to be sure they turned it off without the $5 downgrade fee. They did.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Why and when. I'd let it expire and pay one month rather than terminate early. Mine has been expiring for a very long time now.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

722921 said:


> Why and when. I'd let it expire and pay one month rather than terminate early. Mine has been expiring for a very long time now.


Yeah, mine's been going on forever, it seems like. I know it's been more than two years, so until I'm charged I'm not going to say anything. Since my bill "arrives" many days before the period I'm being billed for I'll wait until I'm charged and then cancel. Even if I must pay the $5, it would be worth it.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

You'd be paying $18 for the extra month ($13 +$5), to me not worth it. But unless they notify you as they did me, I'd keep it until they do.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

I got a letter saying it will expire next month and will start billing 13/month after it ends.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

quizzer said:


> I got a letter saying it will expire next month and will start billing 13/month after it ends.


So it would seem that before the end of next month you need to call Dish network and tell them what programming you want.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

quizzer said:


> I got a letter saying it will expire next month and will start billing 13/month after it ends.


I received two similar letters last Nov. and Dec. At this point I'am still getting it for $0.01.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

JeffN9 said:


> I received two similar letters last Nov. and Dec. At this point I'am still getting it for $0.01.


Dish is probably waiting for your call,if you don't call, don't be surprised if you see a $13. charge on your bill.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Once DISH does generate a bill with Cinemax @ $13, it will be for the period starting ~ 2 weeks after the bill is generated. There should be plenty of time to cancel Cinemax before you are actually charged for it. If Autopay, there are months where the pay date is close enough to the start of the billing period that you'd want to cancel a couple days before the start of the billing cycle to avoid a charge and getting the credit. If you wait until the cycle has started, you may be charged a downgrade fee.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Dish is probably waiting for your call,if you don't call, don't be surprised if you see a $13. charge on your bill.


I have been checking my bill online at least once a month since I received the first letter, especially after reading that some folks started getting charged $13. So far mine still shows $0.01.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

JeffN9 said:


> I have been checking my bill online at least once a month since I received the first letter, especially after reading that some folks started getting charged $13. So far mine still shows $0.01.


Well to each his own I guess,I'm not a gambler and I don't like surprises so when I receive their letter I will just call in and go back to what I had before,The America's Everything Package.Dish network's America's Everything package in standard definition has more channels and Premium channels than I can get anywhere else,plus the price is cheaper.

In a couple of months my"special deals" end anyways,so it's about time for me to start paying Charlie his dues.

Plus Dish network's 625 is one awesome DVR!.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

Truth is I don't watch Cinemax that much anyway. It seems like they just keep re-cycling the same movies over and over again. Occasionally they introduce a new movie or two but not very often. As long as they are not charging me anything for it I will leave it alone but as soon as they put a $13 charge on my bill for it, goodbye Cinemax.

Don't get me wrong I can't complain about getting Cinemax for $0.01/year. It just would not be worth $13 to me.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

JeffN9 said:


> Truth is I don't watch Cinemax that much anyway. It seems like they just keep re-cycling the same movies over and over again. Occasionally they introduce a new movie or two but not very often. As long as they are not charging me anything for it I will leave it alone but as soon as they put a $13 charge on my bill for it, goodbye Cinemax.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I can't complain about getting Cinemax for $0.01/year. It just would not be worth $13 to me.


I understand.

HBO,Showtime,Cinemax and Starz show a new movie every Saturday night.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

My Cinemax $0.01 expired a couple weeks ago and I caught it on the next bill and cancelled. Turns out I only got prorated for about 4 days so not bad. The channels were pretty worthless as far as I could see. I wasn't into Dexter and the movie selections were poor. Redbox at $1/day is a much better deal and the movies are current. I don't feel obliged to record movies that I wind up never watching.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

DoyleS said:


> I wasn't into Dexter and the movie selections were poor.


Dexter isn't on Cinemax otherwise I wouldn't be about to subscribe to Showtime for season 5.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

My bad. Guess it was one of the other short term freebies. One of my friends really likes it but they get the series from the local library and just wait for it to come out on DVD.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Cinemax for a penny has been expiring for a year now.

I still have it, have had it for it seems like three years or more.

Never received a notice that it was ending.

Hanging in there.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> Well to each his own I guess,I'm not a gambler and I don't like surprises so when I receive their letter I will just call in and go back to what I had before,The America's Everything Package.Dish network's America's Everything package in standard definition has more channels and Premium channels than I can get anywhere else,plus the price is cheaper.
> 
> In a couple of months my"special deals" end anyways,so it's about time for me to start paying Charlie his dues.
> 
> Plus Dish network's 625 is one awesome DVR!.


The America's Everything Package.Dish network's America's Everything package is awesome when 3 people chip in.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

DoyleS said:


> My Cinemax $0.01 expired a couple weeks ago and I caught it on the next bill and cancelled. Turns out I only got prorated for about 4 days so not bad. The channels were pretty worthless as far as I could see. I wasn't into Dexter and the movie selections were poor. Redbox at $1/day is a much better deal and the movies are current. I don't feel obliged to record movies that I wind up never watching.


Dexter is on Showtime, & it's a waste because they show low budget films.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

You could try going to dishnetwork.com, loggin in, clicking on "Opt Out of Offers," then under "Action" you can flip it to "Auto Remove." Works for me and my 3 months free HBO/Showtime anyway.

I'll still check out my bill just in case though.


----------



## pitflyer (Jan 25, 2008)

I got the letters in Nov and Dec telling me the offer is over. The last time I saw the 'penny' offer renewed was last Nov, so I'm expecting to start getting charged then this year. I'm watching, and will just cancel at that point.


----------



## DaGnome (Mar 17, 2005)

Unless there are different letters going around, they should not charge you.

The letter I received almost a year ago stated that I did not have to do anything and if I didn't call to extend it, it would be removed automatically.

I only need to contact Dish if I want to KEEP Cinemax.

In fact I've kept the letter 


> We hope you are enjoying the variety of movies and top Hollywood hits from Cinemax at the special promotional price of only a penny a year! This is a reminder that your promotional period will expire next month and Cinemax will be removed from your account.
> 
> Even though your promotional period will expire next month, you can still receive...sic.... All you have to is call today at 1-800-333-3474 to keep the Cinemax programming on your account.


This was sent back in Oct 2009... Cinemax still going strong on my account as well


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

I received the same letters last year and still have Cinemax for free at this point. Others who have received the letters though reported suddenly being charged for Cinemax so I wouldn't count on it being removed without any charges showing up on your bill. Sure the letter will give you some clout in getting any charges credited but do you really want to go through that hassle. 

I take a look at my account on line at least once a month to make sure they didn't add any charges to it. If anything does show up I will call or do a chat to have Cinemax removed before it get"s out of control.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Some get hit. Some don't

Annual AT250 subscription was renewed in September. Hadn't checked until recently but, unfortunately I found that they were charging the $13/mo AutoPay to my CC. I was not a happy camper.

Looks like they're going to make it right though. Channels are now turned off and credits are being applied.

Odd thing is, I can't remember ever watching anything on those channels.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

We got mail a while ago stating that they would shut it off. They never did. Since the letter indicated that it was their responcibility, I'm going under the assumption that they're choosing to continue providing it to a long-term customer as part of a retention package, etc.

*shrug*


----------



## davec111 (Feb 21, 2006)

Was told weeks ago that my Cinemax deal would expire Dec 17th. Today checked my Dec 12th statement online and there is the one year Cinemax penny offer again . This is my third year. ????


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

davec111 said:


> Was told weeks ago that my Cinemax deal would expire Dec 17th. Today checked my Dec 12th statement online and there is the one year Cinemax penny offer again . This is my third year. ????


I've gotten three years so far.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Me too. Worth each and every penny; not much more though.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

koralis said:


> We got mail a while ago stating that they would shut it off. They never did. Since the letter indicated that it was their responcibility, I'm going under the assumption that they're choosing to continue providing it to a long-term customer as part of a retention package, etc.
> 
> *shrug*


I tweeted Dish about this deal and they said the promotion was over in 2009.


----------



## catnapped (Dec 15, 2007)

Just got charged another penny for a re-up I guess


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

catnapped said:


> Just got charged another penny for a re-up I guess


Better keep on eye on that... some were being charged the penny for the previous year's service, unlike charging for the next as Dish would normally do. Just sayin'.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I started the Cinemax for a Penny deal in December 2007 and so far have been charged the penny on my 12/1 bills in 2010, 2009, and 2008. I still have Cinemax and still am not being charged for it as a premium. It is grayed out on my "Programming" page on the web site.

Yeah, I'm good long term customer, but I really don't understand it. Ill take it and I do think it's worth more than a penny a year, maybe like a penny a week.


----------



## catnapped (Dec 15, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Ill take it and I do think it's worth more than a penny a year, maybe like a penny a week.


I'll up it and say a penny a day

But no more than that


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Started my 4th year in December.


----------



## fatpug (Apr 11, 2007)

Dish Network = Inconsistent Prices

It doesn't make sense that some customers are renewing for Cinemax for a penny and other customer can't.

Once again the only option for a great deal is to switch providers.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Wait, what?


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks like the cinemax penny deal really ended today. I've had the deal for at least 3 years so I can't complain.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

dennispap said:


> Looks like the cinemax penny deal really ended today. I've had the deal for at least 3 years so I can't complain.


+1

Now all I have to decide is whether I think "Strike Back" could possibly be worth $9 a month. Right now I'm thinking not....


----------



## dakn2 (Sep 20, 2002)

dennispap said:


> Looks like the cinemax penny deal really ended today. I've had the deal for at least 3 years so I can't complain.


Same here.

I did get the termination letter a year ago, but nothing was ever turned off. Two weeks ago I again received the letter; this time they followed through.

I don't even think I was charged the penny for the third year :lol:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> +1
> 
> Now all I have to decide is whether I think "Strike Back" could possibly be worth $9 a month. Right now I'm thinking not....


If Cinamax had as many channels as Showtime has I'd consider it.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

My Cinemax for $0.01 also disappeared, but I got the HBO/Showtime for 3 months promo to replace it for a while anyway.


----------

